# Amazing customer service !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to comment on a really wonderful pet bird store. 
Its called My Safe Bird Store 
This store is like no other ! No birds are on the premises , so there is never any fear of contamination and illnesses being shed onto and into their products.
You may need a day or two to really go over their website and all the products they offer. Its simply a awesome store and the customer service is unbeatable in many respects. Now if your worried about going to pet shops to buy your bird food and toys , equipment , this is the place for you !
I can go on and on about Kathie and her crew , they are extremely knowledgable and want to make you and your birds happy.
Place a order , try out their great foods and prices , see what your think. 
Now if the prices and quality isnt enough , they also put a candy treat in with the order just for us humans !!! Seriously !! lolol I wont buy candy for myself , but heck , you just gotta eat it if someone gives it to you , right ? lol
I placed a bulk order yesterday afternoon , get this , I will be getting it today !
Im telling you , I order it , walk away from the computer , walk down to the door , and there it is , lololol Well , Ok , maybe not , but it sure feels like it !


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That's great to hear. I'm big on customer service, since it seems a younger generation (no offense to the youngers there are always exceptions to the rule) isn't as big on it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow that's great! I love good customer service, especially online shopping which can be a pain.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful. You so rarely get good customer service anymore.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Baxter boo for dog toys is the same way! You dont get candy though but you get a hand written thankyou note!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I placed a order for goat items to long ago and I needed my vets to ok a few of the items. I waiting to call him and the put it off again, then forgot about it. They called and asked if I still wanted the items and if they should ship the rest of the order. I thought that was nice .
A coupe of days later I received a email from UPS that my package was to be delivered ( the one that needed vet approval ). I knew that couldn't be because my vet was on vacation and the request was sitting in his office waiting for his return the following week. So I clicked the link later on in the day and it tracked that it was delivered already !?
I called the place and they said yep , it was delivered to me ! 
I said it wasn't because I don't have it and my UPS guys are very good and nobody can get close to the gate without all the dogs knowing about it and announcing it. So ,again , highly unlikely .
I was put on hold for a few minutes , then a woman came back sounding a little embarrassed and PO'd , told me it was a mistake and it never was delivered. Anyways , they held the items till vet approved them and I received them a few days later.
Mistakes happen ,we are all human . I will still order from them, it's a nice company . I rather order from a personable place then a place that hires people who don't give a poo about you , your order , or your business.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about mysafebirdstore.com Kathie is a good friend of mine. Her customer service cannot be beat. She prides herself on it. She called me the other day and we chatted about the goat spot! haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im awaiting my package so I can have some candy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And to give Baby his favorite purple pieces out of the Zupreem dry fruit pellets , lol He only eats those and tosses the rest to the bottom where my dogs wait patiently , lolol
Now , I sit down with a good TV show and a pile of pellets and hand pick out all those little purple pellets  just because I love the crazy guy


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> And to give Baby his favorite purple pieces out of the Zupreem dry fruit pellets , lol He only eats those and tosses the rest to the bottom where my dogs wait patiently , lolol
> Now , I sit down with a good TV show and a pile of pellets and hand pick out all those little purple pellets  just because I love the crazy guy


Call the company an see if you can get an bag of only the purple things.
I have a friend that had to get something but only liked one type (or maybe it was her animals?) 
And bought an industrial sized bag of whatever she needed so no more picking out lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good idea goatgirl132  I wouldnt put it past Kathie to offer something like that either  Its so funny how each bird has their own favorites.
I know my Hy , Stella doesnt like the purple ones , so when she needs a refill I pour those into Baby's dish , lol. And give Stella his pieces that are left in his bowl. And the Cockatoos dont seem to eat too many of the purple ones , so those go to Baby as well. Sheesh , kids


----------

